# EA 90SL front spoke clean break



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

The front wheel today had a spoke break when just starting to peddle from a complete stop.
the wheel was tru and has not ever had any spokes adjusted at all. I purchased the SL for the added strength and was very surprised this happened. I weigh 140 to 150 range so I am light for these wheels. Anyone else have any issues like this? the wheel is under warranty so I am sending it back to Easton for repair.
I could have it fixed locally but I am concerned about the wheel and want it checked. if this happened during a high speed decent I would most likely be in the hospital or worse right now.
I say a short prayer before each ride. :wink:


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

The EA90 use aluminum nipples. 

Aluminum sucks for durability and brass is always the way to go. I always do an quarterly check on my alu nip wheels. 

Especially if you ride in rain or snow or anything not bright and sunny, alu will form cracks... Always replace with brass man.

if the spoke broke clean off, that's just a bad spoke. SAPIM are really nice and strong.


----------

